# Plants available



## molurus73 (Apr 15, 2005)

I have some plants available. I like to offer them locally first before hitting the for sale forum.

Rotala sp 'Vietnam' 6 - 8 stems $3.00
Red tiger lotus 2 small plants $4.00 ea
Blyxa japonica 5 plants $5.00
Blyxa aubertii 5 plants $5.00
Cabomba sp 20 stems $4.00

Cabomba would be great for people starting new tanks to soak up the nutrients and keep the algae away.

If the prices are too high let me know. I am still new at selling things online. I can hook up a fellow swoape member also.  I will throw this in the for sale forum tomorrow night if I don't get any bites. Probably hit aquabid this weekend. Thanks.


----------



## Troy McClure (Aug 3, 2005)

I have a few plants as well, but I'm sending them to Matt to be AquaBidded with the proceeds going into the club.


----------



## molurus73 (Apr 15, 2005)

New tank, new substrate, that is why I am not donating ALL of the proceeds to SWOAPE.


----------

